# I'm saving a dog from being PTS :-)



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I just want to share my happy news with everybody/

I'm adopting 'Francis' - a Lab X who had had an awful life. He was locked in a crate in a shed for 10 years. Then had 2 foster homes but now faces being PTS. A desperate plea for a home was put on the book of faces to get him a home. He is arriving at my home on Tuesday :thumbup:

Even if he only gets a few months of love and happiness and comfort with me and my girls - I hope it makes up for his horrendous past.


----------



## Bexy (Apr 11, 2010)

Aaaww I do love a happy ending and sounds as though Francis is really deserving of his, poor wee soul.

Excellent you're able to give him what he's missed out on all these years


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

aww bless him 

I'm sure he will be around for a long while, you are doing a lovely thing! Give him a big hug from all his PF admirers for us


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Such a Lovely thing to do  Rep on its way


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

Well done you


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ah thats a great deed to do.. Good luck .. and you never know you may get years of joy out of him.. xxxx


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Welcome to Facebook

Hope the link works - so you can all see what an awful life he has had.

How could anyone do that to them all I will never understand


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

congratulations 

glad you got him!


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Aww thats lovely news, Im glad his last years will be happy at least


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2011)

Well done you for doing this, you are a star. :thumbup::thumbup:

Cant wait to see pics on tuesday x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww well done you :thumbup: I hope you have heaps of fun together  x


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

well done you. poor little thing.
michelle x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG! I have just found out that the Lab x that I have offered to adopt is actually the size of a Great Dane! :lol:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> OMG! I have just found out that the Lab x that I have offered to adopt is actually the size of a Great Dane! :lol:


lol more to cuddle!....and well done you for giving him a 2nd chance to have the lovely home he deserves xx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I just want to share my happy news with everybody/
> 
> I'm adopting 'Francis' - a Lab X who had had an awful life. He was locked in a crate in a shed for 10 years. Then had 2 foster homes but now faces being PTS. A desperate plea for a home was put on the book of faces to get him a home. He is arriving at my home on Tuesday :thumbup:
> 
> Even if he only gets a few months of love and happiness and comfort with me and my girls - I hope it makes up for his horrendous past.


It's great that you've saved him. :thumbup: hopefully you'll have many years with him, and if not, at least he will die happy thanks to you. 



Bexy said:


> Aaaww I do love a happy ending and sounds as though Francis is really deserving of his, poor wee soul.
> 
> Excellent you're able to give him what he's missed out on all these years


I love a happy ending too. :thumbup:


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

what a sweet face he has. well done to you :thumbup: people like yourself restore my faith in human kind 

rep on it's way


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

A huge :thumbup: for offering to take him on 

From the look of his pictures he looks like a Rhodesian Ridgeback X


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I just want to share my happy news with everybody/
> 
> I'm adopting 'Francis' - a Lab X who had had an awful life. He was locked in a crate in a shed for 10 years. Then had 2 foster homes but now faces being PTS. A desperate plea for a home was put on the book of faces to get him a home. He is arriving at my home on Tuesday :thumbup:
> 
> Even if he only gets a few months of love and happiness and comfort with me and my girls - I hope it makes up for his horrendous past.


You are amazing!!! :thumbup: Thank goodness there are kind people in the world, people who make a difference and care xxxx

I hope you and Francis have a wonderful life together! I'm sure you will xxxxxx

:thumbup:


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I just want to share my happy news with everybody/
> 
> I'm adopting 'Francis' - a Lab X who had had an awful life. He was locked in a crate in a shed for 10 years. Then had 2 foster homes but now faces being PTS. A desperate plea for a home was put on the book of faces to get him a home. He is arriving at my home on Tuesday :thumbup:
> 
> Even if he only gets a few months of love and happiness and comfort with me and my girls - I hope it makes up for his horrendous past.


aww am so proud of you xxxxx what a lucky boy


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

He's lovely and it's great to hear you are going to give him a home for his remaining time.

I hope Francis settles in well and hope his time with you all goes well and you all enjoy each others company.

Sending Francis big cuddles xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Well done you. Takes a lovely person to take on a rescue. Especially one with problems. He will finally know what it feels like to be loved thanks to you xx

He's gorgeous :001_wub:

I cant understand people. Who could do such a thing?


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

You have made my week, what a great thing you are doing i wish i had room to do the same. Im not part of facebook so looking forward to the pics.

What a very lucky boy, much like the one i rescued in 2009.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

For those of you not on Facebook - here is Francis 

I am told he is VERY thin 

Looking forward to meeting him :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

He's gorgeous, if a little sad-looking (can't wait to see future pics of him filled-out and smiling!!) Good luck to you both :thumbup:


----------



## MissShelley (May 9, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> For those of you not on Facebook - here is Francis
> 
> I am told he is VERY thin
> 
> Looking forward to meeting him :thumbup:


Aww bless him! He looks lovely, I bet you can't wait to get him home and give him some much needed cuddles


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

Surge said:


> You have made my week, what a great thing you are doing
> 
> What a very lucky boy, much like the one i rescued in 2009.


Mine too! its great to read a happy eding once in a while when we have so many cruelty and abuse threads nowadays!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

at last some really good, good news...best of luck guys!!!


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

welldone, you are an angel


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope everything goes smoothly today  x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> Hope everything goes smoothly today  x


Thanks - I'm really excited - he isn't due to arrive until about 6pm - coming from Surrey so a long journey for him.

Intend to sleep downstairs with him to keep him company - he can share the double size memory foam matress that is in my living room still from when chloe dog was ill!

Went and got stuff for him last night - new bowl, food and tripe - believe he has got a collar - don't want to spoil him too much (he might think he has died and gone to heaven!)

Have realised he is too big to get through the dog flap!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

He is gorgeous.. has a great big softies face.. Good luck with him.. xxx


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Well - he arrived last night - and the girls were NOT impressed - probably because I had promised them a 'toyboy' and he is older than both of them! :lol:

He was a bit restless when his rescuer left - but soon settled down to a comfy night on the double memory foam matress that is still in my living room from when Chloe was very ill. He was 1 side of the bed, chloe the other and I was somehow wedged between them with not much room 

He has an amazing appetite - cannot believe he is as thin as he is how he puts the food away.

Have taken him and the girls for a walk round the wood and field this morning and yes - he is wobbly on his legs at times but he is so happy to be out and about. His tail hardly stops wagging - and he has such a 'scary' smile - glad I was warned about it as he looks like he is snarling but his tail is wagging when he does it and no sound from him at all 

Taking him to the vets tomorrow to get some metacam for him and for him to be weighed. 

I am tempted to take a video of him running round and send it to the people who were going to destroy him and say 'this is who you were going to pts'.

So he is staying - and girls are accepting him today - as lond as he keeps his distance from sasha's food bowl!

Pusscat has on the other had taken 1 look at him and disappeared


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Sounds like he's got the same smile as Holly she looks like a devil dog when she grins  Im sure I read somewhere that Salmon oil can help them put on weight but cant mem where  Hopefully his wobble will just be lack of muscle & he'l soon strenghen up with excersise 

Hope Pusscat stops the demonstration soon :lol:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for the update CAstbury - brilliant news! :thumbup: Can't wait to see more pics/vid


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

so pleased! all sounds absolutely brilliant! :thumbup: now wheres the piccies


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww hes got the loveliest face bless him, one of my Cousins dogs,Penny,use to 'smile' and show all her teeth as did one of my Dad-in-laws whippets they looked so comical....by the way i think youre wonderful for saving this gorgeous lad x


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

All sounds good apart from cat :thumbup: :thumbup:
We can view videos here to you know


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks everyone - I will have to borrow a camera/video camera off a friend to take some pics of him.

:lol: When i got divorced - I got the dogs - the ex got the camera! :lol:

Hoepfully will be able to get some pics up by weekend :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Thanks everyone - I will have to borrow a camera/video camera off a friend to take some pics of him.
> 
> :lol: When i got divorced - I got the dogs - the ex got the camera! :lol:
> 
> Hoepfully will be able to get some pics up by weekend :thumbup:


:thumbup: You got the better deal :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: You got the better deal :lol:


Oh yes - don't i know it :thumbup:

If I couldn't have kept the dogs I would still be married  :scared:


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> Welcome to Facebook
> 
> Hope the link works - so you can all see what an awful life he has had.
> 
> How could anyone do that to them all I will never understand


It is people like you that restore our faith in the human race.
looking forward to seeing more pictures
DT


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

If PF had a mascot, I think it would be Francis. We have all fallen for the boy :001_wub: Wish we had a travelling reporter with videocam. Actually several webcams, then we could leave one with TB to see the kittens being born too - wouldn't webcams be great?  Guess we'll just have to be patient but it doesn't come easy to us naturally nosey PFers!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Pics taken with my mobile - apologies for quality (and for the mess of my house!  )

Think he is tired after his journey yesterday.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless him, such a lovely face  x


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks chilled out to me :001_cool:and completely at home :thumbsup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Kiwi said:


> Looks chilled out to me :001_cool:and completely at home :thumbsup:


Agree - but so thin, poor Francis - but I'm sure you'll get him sorted! Would be lovely to keep us posted on his progress. Claire x


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

oh well done you he's gorgeous! He's got a very noble look about him.


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

AWWWW brilliant, im glad things are going well. 

My Skooter the one i rescued is a Doberman X Labrador and is a little smaller in height than Francis but around the same size. He was very thin and was very unsteady on his legs (i did say he's thin to the dog warden and she said he's not ) he looks loads better now. After a lot of walking and loads of good food and love, he's now very confident on his legs, so im sure it wont be long until Francis will be. 

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Another pic - makes me wonder if this is how he had to sleep for all those years in the crate 

He is really settling in well - but pusscat not come home yet


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Another pic - makes me wonder if this is how he had to sleep for all those years in the crate
> 
> He is really settling in well - but pusscat not come home yet


glad he's settling in, he's gorgeous!
hope he learns to spread out soon though, bless him!

-x-


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Another pic - makes me wonder if this is how he had to sleep for all those years in the crate
> 
> He is really settling in well - but pusscat not come home yet


oh bless him! he is adorable!


----------



## slbrown2108 (Sep 15, 2009)

absolutely gorgeous. So glad thinks are brighter for the poor old boy. i wish there were more people like u. if i had a house as big as my heart i would have all the dogs noone wanted starting off with staffies. 


good luck and me and maisie wish u every happy success with him xx


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Update on this skinny oldman! 

I left him downstairs with the girls for 30 mins this morning so he can get used to me not being around all the time and he had a bit of a whine and paced round (I could hear his claws on the laminate flooring!) - but when I came back he was so happy to see me - he gave me that gorgeous smile of his and his whole body wagged along with his tail. How could anyone say he deserves to be pts?

I just hope he is okay when I leave him to go back to work the week after next - will build up my 'disappearing' gradually in the hope he understands I am coming back.

Had a nightmare of a night with him last night! ? He needed a wee about 2am - so I got up to let him out (I slept downstairs with him again) - then he wandered about at 3am and I thought he was just wandering for the sake of it - then he came and seemed a bit panicky - as if he really needed out - by the time I had unravelled myself from the quilt and 2 Labs - he had peed up the curtain in the kitchen (my fault for not being quick enough) - so at 3am I was washing the curtain and cleaning the floor! Then he needed a poo! Then at 6am he got on the sofa - leant over towards me - stuck his big head in my face and chattered his teeth - this obviously means "I'm hungry"! lol - after he had eaten his early breakfast I ended up wedged up a tiny corner of the mattress in the living room - with Chloe up the top with me and Francis and Sasha lying NEXT TO EACH OTHER back to back at the bottom of the bed. 

He really is a darling


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Sorry about your curtains and the disturbed night CA but that's brilliant about Sasha and Francis snuggling up to together :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Sorry about your curtains and the disturbed night CA but that's brilliant about Sasha and Francis snuggling up to together :thumbup:


Curtains aren't a problem at all - and at least being as I am off sick from work - I may be able to grab a nap during the day.

Brilliant news about him and Sasha - she is the one I was worried about as she is such a jealous dog 

At the moment I am wedged up a corner of the sofa with Chloe next to me, then Sasha and his Lordship has the whole double mattress to himself! :lol:

I am taking him to the vet tonight to be weighed and to get some metacam for him. He doesn't need it at the moment but I want it ready for if he does.

One of the people who originally rescued him from Ireland has been in touch with me asking after him - he has made his mark on a lot of people and touched their lives :thumbup:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> Update on this skinny oldman!
> 
> I left him downstairs with the girls for 30 mins this morning so he can get used to me not being around all the time and he had a bit of a whine and paced round (I could hear his claws on the laminate flooring!) - but when I came back he was so happy to see me - he gave me that gorgeous smile of his and his whole body wagged along with his tail. How could anyone say he deserves to be pts?
> 
> ...


Gawd it sounds like one hell of a night.. 

So glad he is settling for you.. And he may curl up cause he is a bit chilly as he is light on weight..


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> he may curl up cause he is a bit chilly as he is light on weight..


Good thinking! I hadn't thought of that! I have been nice to him and turned the fire on specially for him this morning  Decided it is too cold at present to take him for a walk - might have to buy him a coat?

We have ahd a training session in how to use the dog flap this morning and he managed it with help and a bit of persuasion. He will get there


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

How is the feeding-up schedule going? Is he tucking in? What food did you get for him in the end? 

He is a lovely chap!!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

CAstbury said:


> Good thinking! I hadn't thought of that! I have been nice to him and turned the fire on specially for him this morning  Decided it is too cold at present to take him for a walk - might have to buy him a coat?
> 
> We have ahd a training session in how to use the dog flap this morning and he managed it with help and a bit of persuasion. He will get there


Did you do a demonstration.. If so.. :lol: I would like to view it.. rofl...

Re coat.. Bridget is like that and you can pick them up for between £14-20 for a dog his size.. Bridge always has hers on.. she now spreads out everywhere..


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

henry said:


> How is the feeding-up schedule going? Is he tucking in? What food did you get for him in the end?
> 
> He is a lovely chap!!


Oh yes - he is tucking - 4 or 5 small meals a day so far! He loves his food - can't understand why he is still so thin after being in foster care for 18 months 

He is currently having Junior James Well Beloved in the main which is what the rescue were feeding him and I am adding a bit of Beta (must try and remember to look what type!) to it as well and he has some tripe. I expect it to take months to see any improvement in him tbh. I wonder if his foster carers didn't take him out for walks much because of how he walks? As he seems to have no muscle at all - yet I have taken him out and he loves it and manages amazingly well. So short regular walks will hopefully help him. I am told that when he was first rescued he could only drag his back legs - it took a while for him to be able to stand without assistance


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Did you do a demonstration.. If so.. :lol: I would like to view it.. rofl...
> 
> Re coat.. Bridget is like that and you can pick them up for between £14-20 for a dog his size.. Bridge always has hers on.. she now spreads out everywhere..


:lol: :lol: Nooooo! My ar$e is too big - I would have got stuck!


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Oh yes - he is tucking - 4 or 5 small meals a day so far! He loves his food - can't understand why he is still so thin after being in foster care for 18 months
> 
> He is currently having Junior James Well Beloved in the main which is what the rescue were feeding him and I am adding a bit of Beta (must try and remember to look what type!) to it as well and he has some tripe. I expect it to take months to see any improvement in him tbh. I wonder if his foster carers didn't take him out for walks much because of how he walks? As he seems to have no muscle at all - yet I have taken him out and he loves it and manages amazingly well. So short regular walks will hopefully help him. I am told that when he was first rescued he could only drag his back legs - it took a while for him to be able to stand without assistance


God - that makes me want to cry!! How could anyone do that??

I see what you mean about the foster care - I'm surprised they didn't manage to get his weight up during that time. Poor Francis - at least he has you now! Why are people so cruel?? Hope the Vet's visit goes well. Claire x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

henry said:


> God - that makes me want to cry!! How could anyone do that??
> 
> I see what you mean about the foster care - I'm surprised they didn't manage to get his weight up during that time. Poor Francis - at least he has you now! Why are people so cruel?? Hope the Vet's visit goes well. Claire x


Thanks

The woman who brought him to me said that if he managed to put weight on it would raise questions as to how he had been fed while in foster care 

I know the vet who is seeing will love him - she has a 3 legged dog of her own so appreciates that you don't pts just cos they aren't perfect.

Perfect he may not be but full of character he is :thumbup:

Who knows - one day PF members may meet up and he can meet all of you :thumbup:

Thank you all for your heartfelt wishes and comments - I wonder if the person who did this to him went to heaven? I doubt it very much


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Thanks
> 
> The woman who brought him to me said that if he managed to put weight on it would raise questions as to how he had been fed while in foster care
> 
> ...


No, but you will, definitely!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

I was just going to say yhe same thing!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

But it is warmer downstairs 

I'm not special - just wanted to help the old codger - I seem to collect dodgy animals :lol: :lol:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Just wondering how the lovely Francis got on with your Vet? Hope he is still doing well. Claire


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

The vet loved him! As for him being a Labrador X - well. . . . . . . . . . 

she thinks he has Great Dane and GSD in him!

He was so well behaved - never flinched whatever she did to him. She thinks he is about 10 years old - not 14! Though she did say there is no way of ever 'knowing' exactly how old he is.

He weighs 30.8kg and she would like him to be about 40kg - so we have a long way to go.

At one point yesterday all 3 dogs were lying on the sofa together - but of course as soon as I got up to take a picture 1 of them moved 

When I took him on his walk with the girls yesterday we met another dog and her owner - they know me and the girls. First words out of this lady's mouth were "Aaah bless him - I see you have another rescue dog - isn't he gorgeous". I went on to say I was worried that people might think I had got him into this state and she said "anyone that knows you and the girls just knows that wouldn't be the case!" - so that made me feel a bit better - as I don't want the RSPCA on my doorstep *now where is that flying pig"? :lol: :lol:

He now is the proud owner of a coat to keep him warm so his food can go to building him up rather than keeping him warm. I put it on my girls as well - Chloe wouldn't move and Sasha just looked at me as if to say "WHAT the feck are you doing to me "

Everyone that has met him so far is smitten with him - BUT....... on the downside - when I left him alone he has started to bark so I have to get him out of that somehow 

Thanks for asking after him :thumbsup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Well, that's great if he's around 10 as opposed to 14! So hopefully, you'll have longer with him to make up for the past life he had! Bet he thinks he's in doggie heaven now, what with a coat and all the good food and care. 

Wow - he's got quite a lot of weight to put on, hasn't he? Hopefully it'll start going on soon - is his general appetite good?

Looking forward to hearing about his progress - will you keep us updated on him - I've been thinking about him a lot - makes me so sad about what he went through.


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm enjoying reading this thread,but would like to know if Saffron has reappeared.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

He eats as if he doesn't know when he is going to get another meal 

He guzzles everything as soon as it is put infront of him and yesterday even tried to pinch Chloe's tea off her - I had to stand between them in the doorway keeping him away from her.

Of course I will keep you updated x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> He eats as if he doesn't know when he is going to get another meal
> 
> He guzzles everything as soon as it is put infront of him and yesterday even tried to pinch Chloe's tea off her - I had to stand between them in the doorway keeping him away from her.
> 
> Of course I will keep you updated x


Holly is like that with her food she had a bit more flesh on her than Francis but was soooooooooooooo thin & no muscle  we have a rubber space ship shape kong thing & put that on top of her food & its slowed her down it was either that or just not bother with the dish & poor it straight down her throat 
Hopefully he will learn he is going to get another meal  x


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> Well - he arrived last night - and the girls were NOT impressed - probably because I had promised them a 'toyboy' and he is older than both of them! :lol:
> 
> He was a bit restless when his rescuer left - but soon settled down to a comfy night on the double memory foam matress that is still in my living room from when Chloe was very ill. He was 1 side of the bed, chloe the other and I was somehow wedged between them with not much room
> 
> ...


Still wondering if your cat has reappeared and if so how is she getting on with Francis ?


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Really enjoying these updates  It seems like he's settling in really well and I'm sure the toileting arrangements will soon even themselves out.
Hope your kitty comes home soon.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Mr Giz said:


> Still wondering if your cat has reappeared and if so how is she getting on with Francis ?[/QUOTE
> 
> Oops! Forgot to say - pusscat came home very late the night she ran off! She won't come in the house unless she is carried past him and is living upstairs most of the time. Give her a couple of weeks and she will be terrorising him :thumbup:
> 
> Francis has seen her in my arms, sniffed at her and walked off :thumbup: she really shouldn't be afraid of the big dope :lol:


----------



## Mr Gizmo (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay ,thanks.:thumbup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks for all the updates 
and glad your cat came back too!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm glad she came back too :thumbup: hopefully she will get braver with him.

Francis has learnt how to use the dogflap - all on his own - clever boy.

Have spent some time this afternoon playing with Saffron so she doesn't feel pushed out! 

All 3 dogs were on the sofa together earlier - looked very cosy :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> I'm glad she came back too :thumbup: hopefully she will get braver with him.
> 
> Francis has learnt how to use the dogflap - all on his own - clever boy.
> 
> ...


No room for you on the sofa then!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

henry said:


> No room for you on the sofa then!!


Good job I've got 2 sofas!And there is always the mattress that seems to be permanently in the living room! :lol:

Saffron has braved it tonight and come face to face with Francis - he sniffed her and walked away - so hopefully she will be more confident round him now :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Poor Francis looks so thin in the first photo.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

henry said:


> Poor Francis looks so thin in the first photo.


I suppose I have got used to seeing him now - but yes - it is shocking when you first see him.

The vet reckons he is about 10kg below the weight he should be - doubt I will ever get him to his ideal weight due to his start in life - but it would be brilliant if I could get a covering so his ribs don't stick out so much.

The vet wants to see him again the first week in Feb to monitor his weight - would like him to have out on a little bit by then.

Did suggest to the vet that they did a liposuction operation and took the excess fat off Sasha and injected it into Francis :lol:


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

Did you put the middle dog on the sofa or did she go there by herself ?

I think you should say something to the rescue centre about him being very underweight even after being fostered for 18 months 

He must have not been fed enough during that time, my dog put a good amount of weight on within 3 months of having him.

I agree you should go out and leave him so he gets use to it, you dont want him dependent on you. Sleeping with him all this time is not a good idea either imo. He had no companionship during his bad life it seems, so he could be very hard to have separated and like what you said, he could never stop barking when you have gone out.

Im glad things are going well though, good on you :thumbup:.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

castbury i love love LOVE that middle picture with all 3!! :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Surge said:


> Did you put the middle dog on the sofa or did she go there by herself ?
> 
> I think you should say something to the rescue centre about him being very underweight even after being fostered for 18 months
> 
> ...


All dogs got there themselves! The middle dog (Chloe) climbed up ad was facing the wrong way for a while but she manouvered herself round and squashed herself in :lol:

The rescue have said that if Francis puts weight on with me - it raises questions about the people who previously fostered him. All I know is that they were feeding him Asda's own complete food. As he was in such a state when he was rescued - I don't know if people think he is now just 'made this way' and won't put weight on? But I am going t do my best by him and hope to see an improvement.

Yes I know sleeping with him all the time isn't a good idea, but as he had been returned by his fosterer to the rescue, then a smaller rescue intervened when they discovered he was going to be pts and then he came to me all within 5 days - he was quite stressed when he first arrived and I feared that he may think I was abandoning him. He has had a really good night last night - went to bed about 11pm, woke at 6am to go out and then straight back off to sleep - I had to wake him at 9am to have his breakfast :thumbup:

So today I have already 'left' him on his own for 30 mins, I will leave him again later while I clean piggies out and then I have to go round and see 'evil man' next door :scared: - so may never see Francis again :lol:

Thanks for kind comments.

@ RockRomantic - yeah that pic is just great isn't it? And off my mobile as well :thumbup:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> So today I have already 'left' him on his own for 30 mins, I will leave him again later while I clean piggies out and then I have to go round and see 'evil man' next door :scared: - so may never see Francis again :lol:


Sounds like you are making good progress and everything is settling down - hope all goes smoothly at home and next door - will note if you do not re-appear!!!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> Sounds like you are making good progress and everything is settling down - hope all goes smoothly at home and next door - will note if you do not re-appear!!!


I survived next door! Spoke to the strange son instead of the thug dad :lol:

Francis appears to have conjunctivitis


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Just caught up with the thread

He is adorable :001_wub:

I am in shock at how skinny he is :scared: 

Hope you manage to fatten him up 

Love the pics of him on the sofa with the other two. They will be embarassed when they see them piccies. He's so skinny, he makes them look porky :lol: :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Just caught up with the thread
> 
> He is adorable :001_wub:
> 
> ...


:lol: One of my friends calls them the 'Flabradors' 

He is very skinny - I have worse pictures of him from when he was first rescued - so sad - never understand how anyone can do that to an animal.

He is adorable - must try and get a photo of his strange smile - I've never seen anything like it


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: One of my friends calls them the 'Flabradors'


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I survived next door! Spoke to the strange son instead of the thug dad :lol:
> 
> Francis appears to have conjunctivitis


Glad your excursion next door went OK! 
No doubt there will be a few health issues as Francis is in such poor body condition - it makes it doubly brill that he has you now to help him on the road to recovery (and weightiness!!) :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

How's the lovely Francis this morning? Hope his eyes are better - my Vet (very nice Vet!!) to me to get the Optrex Infected Eyes from the pharmacy (they keep them in the fridge) as it's the same antibiotic used in the dog drops for conjunctivitis. Worked really well for Henry in 2 days and only £5. Apologies if you already knew this, but wondered if they may help Francis. Claire x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

henry said:


> How's the lovely Francis this morning? Hope his eyes are better - my Vet (very nice Vet!!) to me to get the Optrex Infected Eyes from the pharmacy (they keep them in the fridge) as it's the same antibiotic used in the dog drops for conjunctivitis. Worked really well for Henry in 2 days and only £5. Apologies if you already knew this, but wondered if they may help Francis. Claire x


Hi - he not long ago woke me up for breakfast - has slept right through the night :thumbup:

I did wonder if Optrex might be okay to use - am always reluctant incase of doig more damage - but if your vet says it is okay then I will give it a go. I contacted the lady who brought him to me last night and 2 of her dogs have come down with it yesterday as well - she apologised - but it isn't her fault!
I have to pass a pharmacy on my way to pick up 2 dogs that are being rehomed today so will get some for the poor lad.

Today is the longest he will have been left since he arrived - I've got a friend coming round to see him while I am away but he will still be on his own for about 5 hours in total (spilt by visit) - will I have a house left when I get back? Or my vile neighbour on my doorstep threatening to kill him? :scared:

Hows things with you and yours claire? x


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Fine thanks - just getting ready for another muddy walk in the woods! More rain overnight - never seen so much mud in three years of owning Henry. 

Am sure the Optrex will work - just make sure it's the Infected Eyes one that they keep in the fridge, but don't say it's for a dog or they won't sell it to you. Vet also told me this - something to do with licensing but the antibiotic in it is Chloramphenicol which is the same used in the doggy drops - absolutely fine to use on dogs and I also did a lot of research on doggy forums and lots of people use them.

Hope you have a lovely day with your crowd - thanks for the updates! C x


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

OMG!So much for the dog with dodgy legs! He has today gone upstairs TWICE, pinched the cat's food TWICE and............................

put on 1kg in weight in just 5 days :thumbup: :thumbup:

AND pusscat is getting brave :thumbup:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like all's going really well.....great news :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> Looks like all's going really well.....great news :thumbup:


Thanks - yes looking good - he is a pleasure to have around :thumbup:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Just read your signature and realised Francis is 14 years old - even more 'good on you' for giving him a second chance :thumbup:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> OMG!So much for the dog with dodgy legs! He has today gone upstairs TWICE, pinched the cat's food TWICE and............................
> 
> put on 1kg in weight in just 5 days :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> AND pusscat is getting brave :thumbup:


Oscar has that same dog bed :lol:

He's so gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> Just read your signature and realised Francis is 14 years old - even more 'good on you' for giving him a second chance :thumbup:


Aaah! Well I was told that Francis was 14 the day I had him - but the vet thinks that he may be nearer 10. Nobody really knows - but hopefully it means I will have him a lot longer than I anticipated.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

srhdufe said:


> Oscar has that same dog bed :lol:
> 
> He's so gorgeous :001_wub:


Thank you - he is! I got 3 of those beds - 1 in the bedroom, 1 in living room and 1 in back of estate car. - They are great beds and easy to clean. Almost comfy enough for me to sleep on :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

:thumbup:Yeah, well done Francis & Well Done you, looks like some TLC is working already for him:thumbup:

I know he looks skinny on his pics but there is something about him which melts your heart, I cannot imagine anyone letting him get into such a state but I think you are both lucky in finding each other.


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

Excellent news about Francis' weight gain - 1kg in 5 days - well done Carolyn. I'm sure you can keep him going in the right direction - like you said before, though, it does raise questions about the foster care he received. 

Anyway, life's looking bright for Francis now! Claire x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: great news & pics, I bet your puddycat was'nt pleased about haveing her tea nicked :lol:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: great news & pics, I bet your puddycat was'nt pleased about haveing her tea nicked :lol:


Teach her to pee about moaning that Whiskas isn't good enough!:lol: She came to have a whinge about what I had fed her - Francis pinched it - then she had got something to moan about :lol: Strangely she has eaten her brekkie today straight away :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

Fantastic about the extra 1kg! :thumbup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Great news he has gained weight and is settling in!
How is he doing with being left alone now?

I just want to kiss that sweet face of his!
It's lovely to read this thread and get updates on that angel and see he is being loved like he desrves at last! :thumbup:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Great news about the weight gain :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

The3DChis said:


> Great news he has gained weight and is settling in!
> How is he doing with being left alone now?
> 
> I just want to kiss that sweet face of his!
> It's lovely to read this thread and get updates on that angel and see he is being loved like he desrves at last! :thumbup:


He was left at home with the girls on Sunday from 11am - 7pm (a friend called round mid afternoon to feed him and keep him company for a bit) - I expected him to be manic when I got back but he just wagged his tail, jumped about a bit then went straight to sleep. He whines a bit when I leave him downstairs and an occasional bark but he seems to be coping very well thanks.

I like kissing him :thumbup:


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

Great news about the weight gain but it does say a lot about his previous care ?????

I hope you do something about it, so another fostered dog wont go through the same thing of not eating much etc.

I had a feeling that once he puts weight on and used his legs more he will be fine, my tall dog was in a very similar situation apart from not being classed as PTS.

Also i dont like to use a dogs teeth to decide a dogs age as its so inaccurate, my rescued dogs teeth are quite dirty yet he's very playful for a so called 6 year old. My recently PTS dog due to cancer had almost white teeth and was 9.6 years old but did chew lots of chews which kept them clean.

I like to judge an age by the way the dog acts once a dog is settled in and all that in conjunction with grey hair.

Wish you all the best with him :thumbsup:


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> He was left at home with the girls on Sunday from 11am - 7pm (a friend called round mid afternoon to feed him and keep him company for a bit) - I expected him to be manic when I got back but he just wagged his tail, jumped about a bit then went straight to sleep. He whines a bit when I leave him downstairs and an occasional bark but he seems to be coping very well thanks.
> 
> I like kissing him :thumbup:


Awww bless him, that's really good!!
He must know he is finally home and you will be back.
Brings a wee tear to my eye just thinkin about him, but it's happy tears now. :thumbup:

Yeah i would kiss him lots too, he is a real sweetie!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Francis 

He went to vet's tonight for his eyes to be checked and whilst in there the vet gave him a thorough going over now he is more settled and he noticed his right ear was a bit gungy. When he cleaned it - right at the bottom of the ear canal - it was full of black smelly gunge

Although he has shown no sign of discomfort - when the vet put drops into it he was yelping in pain. But even in so much pain there was no nastiness in him.

So he is on antibiotics and has to go back on Saturday.

Poor little man.

He has put on another 0.4kg :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor Francis  hope he's feeling a bit better now & 0.4kg :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Poor Francis, at least you are getting him sorted out though - he is definitely going to get all the love & attention from you that he deserves and that he has so obviously missed out on most of his life, bless him. You're a superstar

Great news on the weight front as well:thumbup::thumbup: As women we cheer when we lose a few pounds but we're cheering him on for gaining. Well done Francis


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Francis now goes off lead! LOOK! :thumbup:


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless him  bet he enjoyed himself :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Francis sure looks like he is fitting in there with your mob:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
Again I say - you are a STAR:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww bless him! He looks like hes doing really well! Your doung a great job


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

ah bless him, lucky boy to have you 
michelle x


----------



## cherry (Jan 5, 2010)

Hiya Castbury,
I'm sooo glad this lovely old lad has settled with you. He is having a life he has never had before. Well done to you lovely lady xxxxxx


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

Im a newbie so ive just read this thread and looked at his facebook pictures, he's a cracker, i love the picture of his sleeping on the couch 

What a lovely lady you are for giving Francis his first real home xx


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

Love the pics of him playing with your other dogs!
It's so good to see him happy and enjoying life at last. 

Well done on the weight gain too! :thumbsup:


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

he's looking fab 
like he's really enjoying himself off lead


----------



## Surge (Jan 8, 2011)

Be nice to see some videos of him. He still looks a bit thin at the back legs but has looked like hes gained loads so far from looking at the first pics.

Wish my rescued dog was that quick off the lead, although it does help when they are older i supose.

I still see sadness in his eyes but im sure that will go very soon, hes had it hard all his life.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwi (Nov 18, 2010)

He is looking so much better already CAstbury!  I hope his ear clears up soon, poor thing x


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Great piccies! he seems to be gradually putting on weight now which is great news. You're doing a grand job :thumbup:


----------



## pacey63 (Apr 28, 2010)

hes deffo on the up, well done to you..you are doing a great job:thumbup:


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

Just found the thread as ive not been on much of late he's a lovely boy & what a great personality he has seeing as how badly treated he was, he looks very content with your girls, it's probably the best home he's ever had, have you tried giving him some pasta mixed with his food that can help to bulk up a bit too, when he got Jojo she was very thin you could see every rib & her spine bones too  She had 4 meals a day & we mixed pasta in home made cheese sauce in or pasta in campbells thick chicken soup sounds disgusting but she loved it, she soon bulked up & surprised us with 9 pups 6 weeks later!

we've had her 3 yrs now & she's quite happy but still a greedy wee piglet lol.

Well done for rescuing Francis hope his ear clears up soon


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Don't know how i've missed this thread with so many replies!!


Well done for taking him on and hope you have many happy years with him. He seems to be settling in well with your other dogs and cat which is great!!. Hope he continues to thrive :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Well - he must be feeling at home - cos he is becoming a sod!

This morning, after having fed all the animals, I put some cereal in a bowl for me, turned round to put the milk in the fridge, and when i turned back to pick my cereal bowl up - Francis was on his hind legs - front legs on kitchen worksurface - helping himself to my Special K 

I've gone back too work today after 7 weeks off sick and when I have come back - he was a bit manic to see me but he has been such a good lad :thumbup:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Great to hear that he is becoming a cheeky chappie.. a sign of settling well, no doubt, but he will have to change his taste in cereal - Special K won't put on the weight, according to the TV ad...


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Update on this very cheeky chappie!

I'm back at work now so he is left with the girls for part of the day - now he has mastered the dog flap (had to get a new one cos he broke the old one) - he is a star - no accidents in house since about day 3.

But he is so hyper when I get home - bounds around the place and last night his tail was wagging so hard it hit Chloe in her eye and ended up at the emergency vet at 10.30pm and a bill of £112. 

Apart from that he is incredible - races round the field like something possessed - and putting on weight :thumbup:

Hoping to get a video of him soon.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Great news :thumbup: except the vet bill, Banjo's tail is lethal to  :lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Big hug..so pleased he is doing fine..., best wishes from us...


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

Good on you for rescuing this poor lad, at least he last few years will be long and happy ones.
I've not read the full thread as 14 pages is a lot to get through.


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

adbrad said:


> Good on you for rescuing this poor lad, at least he last few years will be long and happy ones.
> I've not read the full thread as 14 pages is a lot to get through.


Thanks - and I don't blame you for not reading it all :lol: but needless to say he is a lot better off now than he was in his earlier years. Spoilt rotten - how the rescue could class him as 'disabled' I will never know :thumbup:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

you doing such a good job with him..own up!!!


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

CAstbury said:


> Thanks - and I don't blame you for not reading it all :lol: but needless to say he is a lot better off now than he was in his earlier years. Spoilt rotten - how the rescue could class him as 'disabled' I will never know :thumbup:


What made them think he was disabled?


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

adbrad said:


> What made them think he was disabled?


He has degeneration of the spine from being kept in a crate in a shed and never getting out of the shed for approx 10 years. His back legs do go from under him sometimes but the more exercise he is getting the stronger his muscles are getting and it is happening less.

He definately does have something wrong with him but to pts because of it would have been criminal - he so loves life. I hope he has many years with me :thumbup:

How anyone can keep an animal in such conditions is beyond me


----------



## adbrad (Jan 29, 2011)

A lot of people do it I see it on these tv shows all the time.


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

I have spotted a snag in your kind plan.......you will never get a space on the settee ever again........:thumbup:


----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

sounds like he's doing brilliantly (except for the vet bill from his waggy tail) looking forward to seeing some more pics you should post before & after on the same page so people can see how well he's doing well done you


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> I have spotted a snag in your kind plan.......you will never get a space on the settee ever again........:thumbup:


:lol: :lol: Today he was barking outside, I went to see what the matter was and he ran back in house & pinched my seat 



0nyxx said:


> sounds like he's doing brilliantly (except for the vet bill from his waggy tail) looking forward to seeing some more pics you should post before & after on the same page so people can see how well he's doing well done you


He is back at vet again tomorrow to have his ear checked so will be weighed again. At some angles you can't see his ribs :thumbup: I will do a before & after pic soon.

Thank you everybody for your kind comments.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

CAstbury said:


> :lol: :lol: *Today he was barking outside, I went to see what the matter was and he ran back in house & pinched my seat*
> 
> He is back at vet again tomorrow to have his ear checked so will be weighed again. At some angles you can't see his ribs :thumbup: I will do a before & after pic soon.
> 
> Thank you everybody for your kind comments.


:thumbup: classic!
you're doing such a fab job!


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

Have you reached a conclusion about the care he received before you took him in? It starting to look as if he was simply underfed, isn't it??!


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Petloversdigest said:


> Have you reached a conclusion about the care he received before you took him in? It starting to look as if he was simply underfed, isn't it??!


It does appear that way - I get the feeling that he wasn't fed correctly nor was he exercised much. I have been building his exercise up gradually - he now only gets up to 40 mins in total a day - some of it on the lead, some of it running free but his legs seem quite a bit stronger already.

I am in touch with the woman who originally rescued him and she is doubting the care he had in his previous foster home.

I think he is happy here :thumbup:


----------



## Petloversdigest (Dec 10, 2010)

CAstbury said:


> I think he is happy here :thumbup:


No doubt about that!!
Seem a little strange that a foster home would treat him so negligently, as who would foster without the enthusiasm and knowledge to care for a dog like Francis - I guess you perhaps are not in a position to ask these questions really, as it happened before you took him home...


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

He is beautiful, I am so glad you gave him a chance, he deserves a chance, he deserves to see there is more to life than the sheer bleakness of being caged in a shed for your whole miserable life. How different he must feel now  Freedom! What a lovely ending. More pictures!


----------



## CWhyman (Jan 20, 2011)

Fantastic - Good on you - give him a big hug from us :thumbup:


----------



## CAstbury (Oct 24, 2010)

Well - he started off at 30.8kg and now nearly 3 weeks later he has weighed in at 33.4kg!! An 8.4% increase in just 3 weeks :thumbup:

He had the time of his lfe tonight - running round the field with Sasha playing with him.

I really must do a video and send it to the people who rescued him - I'm sure it will make their day.


----------

